

_why on teaching kids to code - audionerd
http://vimeo.com/5047563

======
mitchellh
Wow. This is the first time I've seen a video of _why. Its good to know hes
just as wacky and cool outside of the internet too!

~~~
decode
You can also watch his presentation from RailsConf 2006. Wackiness and
coolness are included.
[http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7470881644241559852&...](http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7470881644241559852&ei=Ty9FSsabOpSWqQLaqqj4Bw)

------
nwjsmith
I think the work this guy is doing to make programming more accessible for
kids is just as refreshing as his odd ball sense of humour. He does remarkable
work.

~~~
cpher
50 years from now, programmers will probably be using people like _why as
examples of people who are truly passionate about their craft and don't care
about the personal "fame" that comes with their achievements...evidenced by
the fact that no one knows his real name.

~~~
Flankk
Fifty years from now all current languages will be depreciated and all but the
most famous programmers will be forgotten.

I aspire to one day become one of the famous programmers. Real women will
flock to me in droves and my every need will be satiated by my lines of code.

~~~
sfphotoarts
I think you might have meant deprecated?

------
travisjeffery
_why is pretty awesome.

Even if you don't program in Ruby his book, Why's (Poignant) Guide to Ruby is
beneficial to read to get a feel for his natural, visual approach to
programming (one example is the chute for Ruby block variable |a, b|) and it's
plain entertaining and fun as well.

------
iamwil
His kaxxt card game at the end is kinda neat. It's like Magic the Gathering or
Pokemon, but uses programming constructs to guide the game play.

------
travisjeffery
_why is pretty awesome.

Even if you don't program in Ruby his book, Why's (Poignant) Guide to Ruby is
beneficial to read to get a feel for his natural, visual approach to
programming (one example is the chute for Ruby block variable |a, b|) and it's
plain entertaining and fun as well.

------
audionerd
via <http://project.ioni.st/post/2738#video_2738>

------
thunk
Silly fashionable people. They're so fashionable. The kid was cool tho.

~~~
bprater
_why rocks so hard he can dress up any way he wants!

